# To our new owner.



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I'd like it made clear that I do not give permission for vertiscope or any of its associated entities to reproduce or otherwise use any content I have contributed to AKFF.


----------



## Administrator (Aug 21, 2014)

Loud and Clear.

The content you have posted to the site past present and future will stay here as it always has. We do not use your content or information for any other purpose than it being published here.


----------



## Administrator (Aug 21, 2014)

Personally, Don't currently get out much to fish. I live in an urban area with not much of a chance to get out for activities like this. When I lived in the Baja in mexico I fished a lot I was out about every other week with my house mates renting a ponga with a local fisherman to run it. Usually out for wahoo and Durado, on the rare occasion we tried to foolishly fish for marlin.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

patwah said:


> Verticalscope, have you ever gone full retard?


       

I think because this is so sudden, you would and should expect a broard range of reactionary thoughts...V I hope this forum has little or no change as stated except for "Merchandise"??? not sure what this all means but im sure you've been briefed and will keep the current status quo


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

cjbfisher said:


> Stealthfisha said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this forum has little or no change as stated except for "Merchandise"???
> ...


what sort of coin can a forum ask for?.....considering the advertising involved...might be worth more than $2 bucks?


----------



## Administrator (Aug 21, 2014)

Stealthfisha said:


> patwah said:
> 
> 
> > Verticalscope, have you ever gone full retard?
> ...


If you want site merch I can certainly look into it. Before anyone makes the accusations what we will be doing this to make an insane profit I will welcome your ideas for what you want and how much you would normally pay for the same items on other sites.

For right now there is contests with prizes as there always has been and we have inventory currently for when the mod team wants to arrange to host another. That being said I can see about getting some things like site stickers made up to add to the winning prizes.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

cjbfisher said:


> An AUSTRALIAN KAYAK FISHING FORUM run by some guy in CANADA


Maybe we can get Junglefisher to take him out fishing one day?


----------



## Administrator (Aug 21, 2014)

salticrak said:


> I hear the mod team are now ''staff''.care to divulge their pay structures?


Semantics, I have already been set strait on this.


----------



## Administrator (Aug 21, 2014)

For eating or for pets?

Vancouver is amazing! The downtown core is a little sketchy but every square inch that surrounds the city is wonderful. I live much further east of Vancouver and we do not have mountains or the ocean; loads of concrete and glass.


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

So who is Terrence? is that your husband?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2014)

Verticalscope said:


> Run by the same team of moderators that have always run the same AUSTRALIAN KAYAK FISHING FORUM.


As it now stands, the unannounced sale alienated a lot of people. Assuming Jon's advice that the mod team was unaware of the sale, how can you be sure they'll want to stick around? 
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=67458#p726386

Is your plan to continue to treat the mods as mushrooms or do you plan to involve them in decision making so they might give advice that is relevant to members and help to introduce any changes you plan?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Are you Christian?


----------



## Administrator (Aug 21, 2014)

SteveR said:


> Verticalscope said:
> 
> 
> > Run by the same team of moderators that have always run the same AUSTRALIAN KAYAK FISHING FORUM.
> ...


I have had some dialog with the mod team. Mostly answering questions, or the ones I have answers to right away. Change requests have not been made by any of the mod team that I have seen yet as I think as stated they are still digesting this. I have offered to take any suggestions they have to make the site better and have made it as clear as I could that the rules they made and have always enforced are the same rules the site will continue to have unless there is a reason they see to change or amend them.

Same goes for the membership, if you have suggestions for making what you have always had better for everyone else I will happy discuss these ideas with the mod team.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi Phillip,

just to put all members minds at ease, will our AUP roll over to the standard VertiScope ToS or stay as they are, and if they do change to VertiScope terms what this means for copyright of content on the site created before they take over and from now on.

It is of course impossible for you to purchase the copyright of any content on the forum without purchasing it from the individual creators. Akff terms state that all copyright remains with the originator.

I would just like to have this made clear to the members so they don't start panicking, contacting lawyers and removing content.
From my understanding, Vertiscope own the name and the site but cannot lay claim to any of the content.

Thanks for clarifying this, I'm sure it will help to put a lot of members minds at ease.

Regards
Kerry


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Verticalscope said:


> patwah said:
> 
> 
> > Can I see your face please?
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHA

Hey forum peeps...at least the big V has a good sense of humor hahahaha 

I reckon we should give him a break and see what happens....if the site does not change etc...should be ok right?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Verticalscope said:


> BIGKEV said:
> 
> 
> > Are you Christian?
> ...


It has been purported that Christians are not welcome here, so in this instance you should be fine.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

So VS now owns all the image rights? All the CafePress swag now goes to "the Man"?

I knew this was a bad sign. Is this the new look, once the Hello Kitty set is merged? Should we start a "cat" sub-forum and Bacon sub-forum for absolute click-dominance?









I'd like to keep in touch with whatever this evolves in to, bar FB. Someone drop me a PM some day to let me know, ok?


----------



## Administrator (Aug 21, 2014)

keza said:


> Hi Phillip,
> 
> just to put all members minds at ease, will our AUP roll over to the standard VertiScope ToS or stay as they are, and if they do change to VertiScope terms what this means for copyright of content on the site created before they take over and from now on.
> 
> ...


We don't lay any claim over what you post as belonging to us to do with what we want. We don't sell your content or your personal info. Posting here means you published it here, we are allowed to keep it published here. This is the best I can do for the moment to explain this. Forgive me, Its late here and I am doing my best to get a simple answer to this as best I can. If you have more questions about this or want to discuss this further I would be happy to help where I can.


----------

